# Water Bottle not working



## hoylemd (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey all,

I just got a couple of rats the other day and the water bottle i have for them doesnt seem to work much. they'll lick the ball for awhile and get water but it'll suddenly stop working. If i tap the side of it some air bubbles float up to the top and it starts working again. It essentially means i need to be here, tapping it every few seconds whenever they want to drink from it, which simply isn't feasible. it's a Living World one, glass with an aluminum spout thing. It seems to me like air is getting trapped in the nozzle when they drink and it's clogging up the nozzle.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i have that issue sometimes but i started filling my water bottle leaving an inch or two for air. i seal the bottle and shake it while i push the ball up. this releases the air. then i let the ball fall into place and squeeze the bottle so a stream of water shoots out. this has solved my issue hope it helps you


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If its glass, the OP can't squeeze it.  You could try pulling the metal spout out and cleaning it really well with a toothbrush inside and out. Maybe let it soak in disinfectant. 

It would be best to get a new one, and I find they work best if you keep them filled. Like don't wait for them to fully empty before refilling them. And don't forget to take it apart and scrub/disinfect it once per week. You can get build ups from the water which impair how it functions. 

Until you are sure they can get as much water as they need from the bottle or get a new one, offer them a water bowl as well. Or if thats getting too dirty, chunks of cucumber and water melon so they can stay hydrated.


----------

